# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ ریاضیات > پرسش و پاسخ حسابان >  یک سئوال تغیر مبنای لگاریتم

## GUST

سلام این سئوال چطور حل میشه؟
هرچی فرمول تغیر مبنا رو مینویسم به جواب نمیرسم ! 4 تا کاغذ پر کردم! اگر لگاریتم 2 در مبنای 3برابر با a باشد آنگاه لگاریتم 2 درمبنای 72 چیست؟

----------


## moho

> سلام این سئوال چطور حل میشه؟
> هرچی فرمول تغیر مبنا رو مینویسم به جواب نمیرسم ! 4 تا کاغذ پر کردم! اگر لگاریتم 2 در مبنای 3برابر با a باشد آنگاه لگاریتم 2 درمبنای 72 چیست؟


استفاده از فرمول تغییر مبنا لازم نیست که !!!!

*برای محاسبه ی لگاریتم 2 در پایه ی 72 باید لگاریتم 72 در پایه ی 2 رو بدست آورد و معکوسش کرد* .... جواب هم اگه اشتباه نکنم میشه a بخش بر شش ...

----------


## GUST

> استفاده از فرمول تغییر مبنا لازم نیست که !!!!
> 
> *برای محاسبه ی لگاریتم 2 در پایه ی 72 باید لگاریتم 72 در پایه ی 2 رو بدست آورد و معکوسش کرد* .... جواب هم اگه اشتباه نکنم میشه a بخش بر شش ...


توی جواب ها موجود نیست ×

----------


## moho

> توی جواب ها موجود نیست ×


مطمئنید سوال رو درست نوشتید ؟؟؟ خواهشا یک بار دیگه صورت سوال رو با اون که نوشتید چک کنید ... به هر حال مطمئنم که روش حل درسته ، اگه اشتباهی بوده احتمالا در محاسباته ....

----------


## ali761

> سلام این سئوال چطور حل میشه؟
> هرچی فرمول تغیر مبنا رو مینویسم به جواب نمیرسم ! 4 تا کاغذ پر کردم! اگر لگاریتم 2 در مبنای 3برابر با a باشد آنگاه لگاریتم 2 درمبنای 72 چیست؟


a/(2+3a=?

----------


## GUST

> a/(2+3a=?


خیر این جواب هم موجود نیست! 
گزینه ها! 
1) 2a+3/a
2) 3a+2/a
3( a/2a+3 
4) a/3a+2

----------


## ali761

> خیر این جواب هم موجود نیست! 
> گزینه ها! 
> 1) 2a+3/a
> 2) 3a+2/a
> 3( a/2a+3 
> 4) a/3a+2


پس گزینه ی 4 چیه؟

----------


## GUST

فکر کنم بد گفتم سئوالو! اگر log2=a (مبناش 3)
انگاه log 2(مبناش 72) چیست؟

----------


## moho

> a/(2+3a=?


بله اشتباه از من بود بجای جمع دو لگاریتم جدا شده اون ها رو در هم ضرب کردم .... به هر حال اگه از این راه برید به راحتی به جواب می رسید .....

----------


## GUST

> پس گزینه ی 4 چیه؟


مرورگر من مشکل داره !الان ریفرش کردم درست شد!  :Yahoo (21): 
میشه جواب تشریحیشو بدی؟

----------


## waffen ss

سلام. چرا من a به توان 2 تقسیم بر 3 به دست میارم؟ :Yahoo (4):

----------


## GUST

> پس گزینه ی 4 چیه؟


ای علی پر توان برس به داد این جمع ناتوان!!! :Yahoo (56): 
جواب تشریحی بده  :Yahoo (11):

----------


## ali761

> مرورگر من مشکل داره !الان ریفرش کردم درست شد! 
> میشه جواب تشریحیشو بدی؟


اگر لگاریتم 2 درمبنای 3برابره aباشد پس لگاریتم3در مبنای 2 میشه 1برa.
و لگاریتم 2در مبنای 72 برابر است با معکوس لگاریتم 72در مبنای 2
72 هم برابر است با 2به توان 3 ضربدر 3به توان 2.
حالا با توجه به این نکات و قوانین دیگر لگاریتم،لگاریتم 72 در مبنای 2رو حساب کن و بعدشم معکوسش کن.(هر جا به مگاریتم 3در مبنای 2رسیدی،به جاش 1بر aبذار)
ببخشید نیمه تشریحی شد!

----------


## GUST

> اگر لگاریتم 2 درمبنای 3برابره aباشد پس لگاریتم3در مبنای 2 میشه 1برa.
> و لگاریتم 2در مبنای 72 برابر است با معکوس لگاریتم 72در مبنای 2
> 72 هم برابر است با 2به توان 3 ضربدر 3به توان 2.
> حالا با توجه به این نکات و قوانین دیگر لگاریتم،لگاریتم 72 در مبنای 2رو حساب کن و بعدشم معکوسش کن.(هر جا به مگاریتم 3در مبنای 2رسیدی،به جاش 1بر aبذار)
> ببخشید نیمه تشریحی شد!


آخه دقیقا همین کارو میکنم ولی جوابم درنمیاد! من در میارم a/6a+1 
میشه تیکه آخرو بنویسی؟

----------


## مسیح

> خیر این جواب هم موجود نیست! 
> گزینه ها! 
> 1) 2a+3/a
> 2) 3a+2/a
> 3( a/2a+3 
> 4) a/3a+2


گزینه ی 4 میشه
البته به روش خودم رفتم الان عکسشو میذارم

----------


## ali761

اندیس هارو مبنا فرض کن!!مثلن اولی هست لگاریتم 72 در مبنای 2...

----------


## مسیح

> سلام این سئوال چطور حل میشه؟
> هرچی فرمول تغیر مبنا رو مینویسم به جواب نمیرسم ! 4 تا کاغذ پر کردم! اگر لگاریتم 2 در مبنای 3برابر با a باشد آنگاه لگاریتم 2 درمبنای 72 چیست؟

----------


## SHARIF



----------


## GUST

> 


خیلی عجیبه! من روشم چه اشکالی داره! دقیقا معلم هم امروز همینطوری حل میکرد! 
مشکلم حل شد ! ممنون

----------


## GUST

روش شما کاملا درسته قبول دارم! اما نمیدونم مشکل روش خودم چیه که اول اندیسو اوردم اون پشت بعد تجزیه کردم!

----------


## SHARIF

> خیلی عجیبه! من روشم چه اشکالی داره! دقیقا معلم هم امروز همینطوری حل میکرد! 
> مشکلم حل شد ! ممنون


خدا رو شکر!


داداش مشکلی نیست منم حسابان نهایی 18 شدم! :Yahoo (4): البته اعتماد به نفس کاذب باعثش شد! فصل 1و2 رو اصلا نخونده بودم گفتم از نوبت اول بلدم! :Yahoo (20):

----------


## GUST

> خدا رو شکر!
> 
> 
> داداش مشکلی نیست منم حسابان نهایی 18 شدم!البته اعتماد به نفس کاذب باعثش شد! فصل 1و2 رو اصلا نخونده بودم گفتم از نوبت اول بلدم!


فکر کنم همه 20 شدن نه؟ :Yahoo (12): چون خیلی آسون بود

----------


## SHARIF

> فکر کنم همه 20 شدن نه؟چون خیلی آسون بود


آره! هنوزم دارم حسرتش رو می خورم. هییییی! داغ دلمو تازه تازه کردی! :Y (636):  :Y (636): 

اما خوب چه میشه کرد....گذشته ها گذشته :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Trial

گزینه دو میشه

----------

